# Newbie "High End" Collection (11 pics)



## solamente (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all, I started my high end collection about 7 or 8 months ago when I bought myself a MAC Ruby Woo lipstick with some money I was given for my birthday. Since then I have collected these items, granted my collection is very modest when compared to some people. But it's still a collection I am proud of and will enjoy building upon at time goes by.

Photos:




















































Collection includes, MAC, Illamasqua, Dior, YSL, Too Faced, Urban Decay, Smashbox.

If you'd like to know what any of the products are, feel free to ask


----------



## Junkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Great collection!

How does the Illamasqua lipgloss hold up? I wanted to try a few, especially that dark purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks to die for!


----------



## solamente (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Great collection!

How does the Illamasqua lipgloss hold up? I wanted to try a few, especially that dark purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks to die for!_

 
Illamasqua glosses I find seem to have about the same lip life as a MAC glass. The purple one is from the sheer collection of their glosses and is called  "Tantrum" 

Thank you for looking at my thread. As I know a good few people on here could probably see my collection and laugh at how small it is.

I do have a tonne of other make-up, but that's all drug store and mid range stuff.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 24, 2010)

Lovely Collection! great stuff and I have the same brush sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Illamasqua Intense glosses are more like liquid lipstick than glosses! they do last on your lips really well.


----------



## n_c (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 24, 2010)

nice collection, it's nothing at all to laugh about!! you have great selection of great colors


----------



## thezander (Feb 25, 2010)

I think you have a great collection! Looks like everything gets used and is well loved.


----------



## driz69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 28, 2010)

ive been _dying_ to get that urban decay book of shadows you have on the last picture. shoulve got it when i had the chance eh? lol.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice collection!!


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

Lovely collection


----------



## solamente (Mar 5, 2010)

Update: 

I added to my collection yesterday with some new MAC stuff and a back up Urban Decay 24/7 Stash glide on pencil set. 











Malibu Peach Nail Lacquer
Ripe Peach Blush Ombre 
Purple Rage Lipglass
Double Dare Cremesheen Glass

Really wanted to pick up a AiW UD BoS as well but my local branch of the department store that is "exclusively" selling it here in the UK didn't bother to get any in and it's sold out online *sad face* 

The colours all look pretty similar to the ones in my UD BoS 2 and my Preen palette anyway so I am trying to not let it bother me, maybe I'll get lucky (probably not though) 

Oh I also bought some new black tumblers to use as holders for some of my brushes and longer pencils! 




They were about £1.50 each from a store called CDS.

I really need to update my storage, nothing seems to be stored in much order and looks really unorganised and I don't like it. Will need to take a road trip to my nearest Ikea (which is miles away) when funds allow and get some new boxes, furniture etc.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice collection, I love the range of Lipstick colours that you have.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice collection love the Urban Decay shadows


----------



## pinkrosebeauty (Dec 24, 2014)

may I ask what is the gorgeous purple eyeshadow in the third picture of your original post?? I need that in my collection o___o


----------



## Myselicat (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice collection!


----------



## featherboa50 (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice! I just started and those tumblers look so cool.


----------

